# why do we hate fat girls?



## buddhallah_the_christ

I'm all for freedom of speech, and dark comedy, and the right to be politically incorrect. I love off-color jokes and racial humor and jokes about Nazis and dead babies. But here's the thing: "Scumbag Fat Girl. Is. Not. Funny".
Many participants here agree this point of view.
 The message this is sending is that fat girls need to understand that by existing, they are a problem. The entire meme is based around teaching fat girls "their place."


----------



## Moonglow

There are fat dudes also to make fun of...


----------



## TheOldSchool

More cushion for the pushin'!


----------



## Moonglow

TheOldSchool said:


> More cushion for the pushin'!


Noticed she cracked one of the Saltillo tiles on the porch...


----------



## TheOldSchool

Moonglow said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> More cushion for the pushin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed she cracked one of the Saltillo tiles on the porch...
Click to expand...

Now just imagine what kind of damage she can do in the sack


----------



## Moonglow

TheOldSchool said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> More cushion for the pushin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed she cracked one of the Saltillo tiles on the porch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now just imagine what kind of damage she can do in the sack
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

But there is one advantage,,I can wear her jeans...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TheOldSchool said:


> More cushion for the pushin'!



Same woman...10 years and two kids later...


----------



## TheOldSchool

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> More cushion for the pushin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same woman...10 years and two kids later...
Click to expand...

Mmm imagine putting your dick in a couple of those back flaps


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TheOldSchool said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> More cushion for the pushin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same woman...10 years and two kids later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm imagine putting your dick in a couple of those back flaps
Click to expand...


Well she does have at least 6 breasts..


----------



## TheOldSchool

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> More cushion for the pushin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same woman...10 years and two kids later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm imagine putting your dick in a couple of those back flaps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well she does have at least 6 breasts..
Click to expand...

Ah to be smothered in all those breasts


----------



## dblack

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> I'm all for freedom of speech, and dark comedy, and the right to be politically incorrect. I love off-color jokes and racial humor and jokes about Nazis and dead babies. But here's the thing: "Scumbag Fat Girl. Is. Not. Funny".
> Many participants here agree this point of view.
> The message this is sending is that fat girls need to understand that by existing, they are a problem. The entire meme is based around teaching fat girls "their place."



I dunno. But there sure as fuck "oughta be a law". Seriously, why aren't "fat chicks" one of the protected classes?


----------



## S.J.

TheOldSchool said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> More cushion for the pushin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same woman...10 years and two kids later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm imagine putting your dick in a couple of those back flaps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well she does have at least 6 breasts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah to be smothered in all those breasts
Click to expand...

And once again you show your bigotry and lack of class.  Great job, scumbag.


----------



## TheOldSchool

S.J. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> More cushion for the pushin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same woman...10 years and two kids later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm imagine putting your dick in a couple of those back flaps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well she does have at least 6 breasts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah to be smothered in all those breasts
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again you show your bigotry and lack of class.  Great job, scumbag.
Click to expand...

Uh oh everyone the fun police is here!  Quick we better start discussing something super boring before he gets any more butthurt!


----------



## Muhammed

TheOldSchool said:


> More cushion for the pushin'!



She's right on the borderline between fat and pleasantly plump.

I err on the side of fuck it.


----------



## Moonglow

TheOldSchool said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same woman...10 years and two kids later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm imagine putting your dick in a couple of those back flaps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well she does have at least 6 breasts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah to be smothered in all those breasts
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again you show your bigotry and lack of class.  Great job, scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh everyone the fun police is here!  Quick we better start discussing something super boring before he gets any more butthurt!
Click to expand...

he likes to bitch about anything...


----------



## S.J.

TheOldSchool said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> More cushion for the pushin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same woman...10 years and two kids later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm imagine putting your dick in a couple of those back flaps
Click to expand...

Imagine putting your dick in ANYTHING (other than your hand), loser.


----------



## TheOldSchool

S.J. said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> More cushion for the pushin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same woman...10 years and two kids later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mmm imagine putting your dick in a couple of those back flaps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine putting your dick in ANYTHING (other than your hand), loser.
Click to expand...

Wow someone's in a mood today!


----------



## S.J.

Moonglow said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm imagine putting your dick in a couple of those back flaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well she does have at least 6 breasts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah to be smothered in all those breasts
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And once again you show your bigotry and lack of class.  Great job, scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh everyone the fun police is here!  Quick we better start discussing something super boring before he gets any more butthurt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he likes to bitch about anything...
Click to expand...

Not really, just scumbags.


----------



## dblack

Muhammed said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> More cushion for the pushin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's right on the borderline between fat and pleasantly plump.
> 
> I err on the side of fuck it.
Click to expand...


It's the best policy.


----------



## fbj

I hate to see fat girls try and compete with skinny girls in the summer time

Makes no fucking sense and they don't understand they look nasty


----------



## S.J.

fbj said:


> I hate to see fat girls try and compete with skinny girls in the summer time
> 
> Makes no fucking sense and they don't understand they look nasty


Says the guy who can't get laid.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> I'm all for freedom of speech, and dark comedy, and the right to be politically incorrect. I love off-color jokes and racial humor and jokes about Nazis and dead babies. But here's the thing: "Scumbag Fat Girl. Is. Not. Funny".
> Many participants here agree this point of view.
> The message this is sending is that fat girls need to understand that by existing, they are a problem. The entire meme is based around teaching fat girls "their place."



Fat girls are ostracized because but for niche genres, every model and porn star isn't fat. If models and porn was all fat people, fat would be "sexy" and skinny the mocked body type. It's simply a matter of what the standard body type is. We seem to coming out of the thin is in type though as it began a few decades ago and thinking of men is on the way out. 

Classical Greek beauty was what we now call plump or chubby. Body type 'vogue' comes and goes, usually on a generational cycle.


----------



## Muhammed

There's alsso the coke/speed junkie thing and the Hollywood thing that's been going on since the 1950s.

1) America became a nation of speed freaks. And speed makes people skinny.

2) You can only fit so many people on a TV screen, and the skinnier they are the more can be fit into a scene.


----------



## Bonzi

That does seem like an unfair double standard (being able to make fun of fat guys, but not fat girls).
If you say women are more fragile or vain, then you are "in trouble" for that also.....


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> That does seem like an unfair double standard (being able to make fun of fat guys, but not fat girls).
> If you say women are more fragile or vain, then you are "in trouble" for that also.....


Most I have known were hard asses...


----------



## fbj

S.J. said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to see fat girls try and compete with skinny girls in the summer time
> 
> Makes no fucking sense and they don't understand they look nasty
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who can't get laid.
Click to expand...


Not interested in dating any SAGGY POO's


----------



## shadow355

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> I'm all for freedom of speech, and dark comedy, and the right to be politically incorrect. I love off-color jokes and racial humor and jokes about Nazis and dead babies. But here's the thing: "Scumbag Fat Girl. Is. Not. Funny".
> Many participants here agree this point of view.
> The message this is sending is that fat girls need to understand that by existing, they are a problem. The entire meme is based around teaching fat girls "their place."


 

 Some overweight women have great voices and can out sing anyone.

  Some overweight women have much better personalities than skinner women.

 Some overweight women are more reliable than skinnier women, and are act more like adults and have much better responsibility.

 One overweight woman in most places.......is much more advantageous than 20 women of much less weight.  

 Now, the social and confidence problems for overweight women are not so good.

 Some obese men are women are predisposed.....it is a fact of life, that no matter how hard they try diet and exercise do them no good in attempting to loose weight.

 Don't make fun or laugh at someone, they be the ones whom......drag you out of a burning vehicle, give you a ride on a rainy day, help you make that deadline for work, offer information and assistance, give you a great tip and savings information for the vacation you discuss, make your life easier......or harder at work.

 Walk a mile in the other persons shoes.......see if it was hard or easy.

  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

TheOldSchool said:


> More cushion for the pushin'!


 

  Grass & yard behind her.....angled.   Photoshopped picture?   Just asking.


   Shadow 355


----------



## TheOldSchool

shadow355 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> More cushion for the pushin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grass & yard behind her.....angled.   Photoshopped picture?   Just asking.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

I hope so.  I like 'em with a little more meat


----------



## Diana1180

I have been on both sides of this social divide.  Skinny has definitely been much easier.


----------



## fbj

Diana1180 said:


> I have been on both sides of this social divide.  Skinny has definitely been much easier.




Wow , you can walk on my back now, you look good


----------



## ChrisL

Diana1180 said:


> I have been on both sides of this social divide.  Skinny has definitely been much easier.



Wow Diana!  Congratulations!  You look fantastic!


----------



## Gracie

Skinnier is also easier on the joints.


----------



## S.J.

fbj said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on both sides of this social divide.  Skinny has definitely been much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow , you can walk on my back now, you look good
Click to expand...

I'd like to see an elephant walk on your back.


----------



## fbj

S.J. said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on both sides of this social divide.  Skinny has definitely been much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow , you can walk on my back now, you look good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to see an elephant walk on your back.
Click to expand...


I would like for you to sniff my balls during commercials of a football game


----------



## S.J.

fbj said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on both sides of this social divide.  Skinny has definitely been much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow , you can walk on my back now, you look good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to see an elephant walk on your back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like for you to sniff my balls during commercials of a football game
Click to expand...

And you wonder why you can't get a date.


----------



## fbj

S.J. said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on both sides of this social divide.  Skinny has definitely been much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow , you can walk on my back now, you look good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to see an elephant walk on your back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like for you to sniff my balls during commercials of a football game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why you can't get a date.
Click to expand...



I have a date on friday shit mouth


----------



## S.J.

fbj said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on both sides of this social divide.  Skinny has definitely been much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow , you can walk on my back now, you look good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to see an elephant walk on your back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like for you to sniff my balls during commercials of a football game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why you can't get a date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have a date on friday shit mouth
Click to expand...

With what?


----------



## fbj

S.J. said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow , you can walk on my back now, you look good
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see an elephant walk on your back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like for you to sniff my balls during commercials of a football game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why you can't get a date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have a date on friday shit mouth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what?
Click to expand...


A woman shit for brains


----------



## Gracie

This guy has the same comeback every time. He's gotta be 12 years old.


----------



## mamooth

Whenever "Fat Bottomed Girls" is played, all the drunken guys sing along. With gusto.


----------



## fbj

Gracie said:


> This guy has the same comeback every time. He's gotta be 12 years old.




Hey Gracie POOP


----------



## sealybobo

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> I'm all for freedom of speech, and dark comedy, and the right to be politically incorrect. I love off-color jokes and racial humor and jokes about Nazis and dead babies. But here's the thing: "Scumbag Fat Girl. Is. Not. Funny".
> Many participants here agree this point of view.
> The message this is sending is that fat girls need to understand that by existing, they are a problem. The entire meme is based around teaching fat girls "their place."


Why should we stop telling fat people its not healthy to be fat? Do we stop telling smokers its not good to smoke?

Do you ever hear someone talk about how happy they are after they lose weight? They always admit they weren't really happy but when they are fat they swear they are happy.

I see fat women with normal men all the time. If their husbands love them that's all that matters. But if you're single fat and lonely you might want to go to the gym and put down the yoo hoo.


----------



## sealybobo

Fat people raise our insurance premiums.


----------



## S.J.

fbj said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see an elephant walk on your back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like for you to sniff my balls during commercials of a football game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you wonder why you can't get a date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have a date on friday shit mouth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A woman shit for brains
Click to expand...

Not from this planet.


----------



## shadow355

sealybobo said:


> Fat people raise our insurance premiums.


 

 Not as much as those whom commit fraud and assist with financial waste do.

    Shadow 355


----------



## dblack

sealybobo said:


> Fat people raise our insurance premiums.



Kill 'em all.


----------



## Esmeralda

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> I'm all for freedom of speech, and dark comedy, and the right to be politically incorrect. I love off-color jokes and racial humor and jokes about Nazis and dead babies. But here's the thing: "Scumbag Fat Girl. Is. Not. Funny".
> Many participants here agree this point of view.
> The message this is sending is that fat girls need to understand that by existing, they are a problem. The entire meme is based around teaching fat girls "their place."


You love making fun of just about everyone else, but making fun of fat girls is wrong?  Hmmmm....you are probably a fat girl.
Look, 'fat acceptance' is wrong: it encourages people, male or female, to ignore their weight problems.  Being very overweight or obese is a health PROBLEM. It is a problem and should not be accepted as okay.  It is not okay to be very overweight or obese, whether you are male or female.  Does it affect someones self esteem?  Yes, sadly it is hurtful. But if it's okay for you to make racial jokes, something a person is not responsible for and cannot change, or other kinds of rude insensitive jokes about others, it is okay for you to make jokes or for others to make jokes about people being fat.  Otherwise you are just a hypocrite.

People can change being seriously overweight.  It is a problem, most essentially a lifestyle issue.  It should not be accepted as okay. (I am not referring to people looking like models or movie stars but to the issue of a reasonable, healthy weight.)


----------



## Esmeralda

shadow355 said:


> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for freedom of speech, and dark comedy, and the right to be politically incorrect. I love off-color jokes and racial humor and jokes about Nazis and dead babies. But here's the thing: "Scumbag Fat Girl. Is. Not. Funny".
> Many participants here agree this point of view.
> The message this is sending is that fat girls need to understand that by existing, they are a problem. The entire meme is based around teaching fat girls "their place."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some overweight women have great voices and can out sing anyone.
> 
> Some overweight women have much better personalities than skinner women.
> 
> Some overweight women are more reliable than skinnier women, and are act more like adults and have much better responsibility.
> 
> One overweight woman in most places.......is much more advantageous than 20 women of much less weight.
> 
> Now, the social and confidence problems for overweight women are not so good.
> 
> Some obese men are women are predisposed.....it is a fact of life, that no matter how hard they try diet and exercise do them no good in attempting to loose weight.
> 
> Don't make fun or laugh at someone, they be the ones whom......drag you out of a burning vehicle, give you a ride on a rainy day, help you make that deadline for work, offer information and assistance, give you a great tip and savings information for the vacation you discuss, make your life easier......or harder at work.
> 
> Walk a mile in the other persons shoes.......see if it was hard or easy.
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

If they (overweight men and women) walked a mile to two every day, they wouldn't be overweight.


----------



## ChrisL

People are not supposed to be fat.  We are supposed to be more on the thin size.  For every pound overweight you are, your heart has to work that much harder which puts stress on your heart and, in turn, that makes it more difficult to breathe, etc.  Being overweight is just as unhealthy as smoking or drinking too much.


----------



## dblack

Esmeralda said:


> If they (overweight men and women) walked a mile to two every day, they wouldn't be overweight.



This is the perfect follow-up to your previous post.


----------



## Diana1180

It is a health issue, but that doesn't mean people should get to berate and make fun of you for being overweight.  I agree its a lifestyle change.  And its a hard one.  Someone who is 300 lbs needs to break down physical AND mental barriers.  I weighed 265.  I got there by making bad food choices and not really caring.  I went thru some emotional stuff and food was my comfort.  I didn't sit on the couch all day but I didn't go to the gym either.  I had sleep apnea (due to being overweight) so I was exhausted during the day from lack of good sleep, plus I have a thyroid disease.  No excuses for making bad food choices but it is what it is.  I was exhausted all the time and obese.  When I did try to exercise, my joints hurt from the weight. Not everyone who is fat wants to BE fat. We just don't know how to get out of the rut we are in.  It takes counseling and nutritionists and time.

When you are perfect THEN you have the right to speak.  Until then, work on yourself.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Everyone has the Right to Speak.

Scumbag Fat Girl is a just a twist on the Scumbag Steve meme.

Fat Girls sweat in Winter and smell like rotten mayonnaise and/or cheese. That's why I don't like 'em.


----------



## fbj

Esmeralda said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for freedom of speech, and dark comedy, and the right to be politically incorrect. I love off-color jokes and racial humor and jokes about Nazis and dead babies. But here's the thing: "Scumbag Fat Girl. Is. Not. Funny".
> Many participants here agree this point of view.
> The message this is sending is that fat girls need to understand that by existing, they are a problem. The entire meme is based around teaching fat girls "their place."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some overweight women have great voices and can out sing anyone.
> 
> Some overweight women have much better personalities than skinner women.
> 
> Some overweight women are more reliable than skinnier women, and are act more like adults and have much better responsibility.
> 
> One overweight woman in most places.......is much more advantageous than 20 women of much less weight.
> 
> Now, the social and confidence problems for overweight women are not so good.
> 
> Some obese men are women are predisposed.....it is a fact of life, that no matter how hard they try diet and exercise do them no good in attempting to loose weight.
> 
> Don't make fun or laugh at someone, they be the ones whom......drag you out of a burning vehicle, give you a ride on a rainy day, help you make that deadline for work, offer information and assistance, give you a great tip and savings information for the vacation you discuss, make your life easier......or harder at work.
> 
> Walk a mile in the other persons shoes.......see if it was hard or easy.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they (overweight men and women) walked a mile to two every day, they wouldn't be overweight.
Click to expand...



Why you got to be so fucking nasty?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Scumbag Fat Girl is f*ckin' hilarious!


----------



## Esmeralda

fbj said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for freedom of speech, and dark comedy, and the right to be politically incorrect. I love off-color jokes and racial humor and jokes about Nazis and dead babies. But here's the thing: "Scumbag Fat Girl. Is. Not. Funny".
> Many participants here agree this point of view.
> The message this is sending is that fat girls need to understand that by existing, they are a problem. The entire meme is based around teaching fat girls "their place."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some overweight women have great voices and can out sing anyone.
> 
> Some overweight women have much better personalities than skinner women.
> 
> Some overweight women are more reliable than skinnier women, and are act more like adults and have much better responsibility.
> 
> One overweight woman in most places.......is much more advantageous than 20 women of much less weight.
> 
> Now, the social and confidence problems for overweight women are not so good.
> 
> Some obese men are women are predisposed.....it is a fact of life, that no matter how hard they try diet and exercise do them no good in attempting to loose weight.
> 
> Don't make fun or laugh at someone, they be the ones whom......drag you out of a burning vehicle, give you a ride on a rainy day, help you make that deadline for work, offer information and assistance, give you a great tip and savings information for the vacation you discuss, make your life easier......or harder at work.
> 
> Walk a mile in the other persons shoes.......see if it was hard or easy.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they (overweight men and women) walked a mile to two every day, they wouldn't be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why you got to be so fucking nasty?
Click to expand...

Are you serious?  Saying that if you have a weight problem walking one or two miles a day will help, maybe even eliminate it, is mean?  Seriously?  Walking at an average pace for one mile takes 20 minutes.  I'm suggesting someone with a weight problem walk for 20 to 40 minutes a day and I'm nasty?  Go talk to a doctor,who will recommend the same, or even to walk an hour a day. Is the doctor being nasty?  Or is the doctor suggesting the person do something to improve their health?

If you think suggesting an overweight person walk a couple miles a day is 'nasty,' then you are a fool.  It is not okay to be highly overweight or obese: it is a health problem.  Fat acceptance is not okay.  As has been said above, we should not accept obesity as okay any more than we accept alcoholism, drug addiction or smoking as okay. They are all serious health problems.


----------



## skye

I am not an expert on this subject but...

if those fat girls have a beautiful face

they can get away with it

...only my opinion

but they have to be really very beautiful...otherwise it doesnt work...

again dont really know ..I am slim.


----------



## skye

only if the face is really beautiful

only in that very special case....


----------



## Mr. H.

I find appealing any woman who happens to weigh less than do I.

Physics can be fun, or it can also be a laborious challenge.


----------



## skye

Mr. H. said:


> I find appealing any woman who happens to weigh less than do I.
> 
> Physics can be fun, or it can also be a laborious challenge.




Close to the bone is tastier ...everybody knows that...

you know what i mean


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for freedom of speech, and dark comedy, and the right to be politically incorrect. I love off-color jokes and racial humor and jokes about Nazis and dead babies. But here's the thing: "Scumbag Fat Girl. Is. Not. Funny".
> Many participants here agree this point of view.
> The message this is sending is that fat girls need to understand that by existing, they are a problem. The entire meme is based around teaching fat girls "their place."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some overweight women have great voices and can out sing anyone.
> 
> Some overweight women have much better personalities than skinner women.
> 
> Some overweight women are more reliable than skinnier women, and are act more like adults and have much better responsibility.
> 
> One overweight woman in most places.......is much more advantageous than 20 women of much less weight.
> 
> Now, the social and confidence problems for overweight women are not so good.
> 
> Some obese men are women are predisposed.....it is a fact of life, that no matter how hard they try diet and exercise do them no good in attempting to loose weight.
> 
> Don't make fun or laugh at someone, they be the ones whom......drag you out of a burning vehicle, give you a ride on a rainy day, help you make that deadline for work, offer information and assistance, give you a great tip and savings information for the vacation you discuss, make your life easier......or harder at work.
> 
> Walk a mile in the other persons shoes.......see if it was hard or easy.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they (overweight men and women) walked a mile to two every day, they wouldn't be overweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why you got to be so fucking nasty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious?  Saying that if you have a weight problem walking one or two miles a day will help, maybe even eliminate it, is mean?  Seriously?  Walking at an average pace for one mile takes 20 minutes.  I'm suggesting someone with a weight problem walk for 20 to 40 minutes a day and I'm nasty?  Go talk to a doctor,who will recommend the same, or even to walk an hour a day. Is the doctor being nasty?  Or is the doctor suggesting the person do something to improve their health?
> 
> If you think suggesting an overweight person walk a couple miles a day is 'nasty,' then you are a fool.  It is not okay to be highly overweight or obese: it is a health problem.  Fat acceptance is not okay.  As has been said above, we should not accept obesity as okay any more than we accept alcoholism, drug addiction or smoking as okay. They are all serious health problems.
Click to expand...


He is a troll.  I wouldn't take him seriously at all.


----------



## skye

when it comes to  men I like bulk and big and all that...i don't know about women I don't swing that way

but I know that slim and delicate and small is good. 

I am all that so....

I'm ok LOL no problems here


----------



## skye

but fat girls with an amazing beautiful face are fine! 

it takes away from the 

well 

all the ugliness


----------



## skye

I will make this more clear if I can.... she is famous ok  her maternal grandparents were the children's author Roald Dahl and the American actress Patricia Neal.

but she has a beautiful face

so she is forgiven ....yes? 

lol ok  you know what i mean now ?? one hopes so....kind of...


----------



## skye

having said that


what really breaks my heart is wonderful  slim that's what I love...





better say nothing more,,,,,

Audrey rocks my world

Good Night I guess...


----------



## skye

sometimes slim is so beautiful....


----------



## Esmeralda

skye said:


> I will make this more clear if I can.... she is famous ok  her maternal grandparents were the children's author Roald Dahl and the American actress Patricia Neal.
> 
> but she has a beautiful face
> 
> so she is forgiven ....yes?
> 
> lol ok  you know what i mean now ?? one hopes so....kind of...


This lady is not fat--she's normal.

Audry Hepburn is not slim, she's skinny.

Women don't need to look like  Hepburn.  They should be at a  healthy weight though. The woman in this pic is at a healthy weight. The problem for both men and women, especially in the US, but it's spreading (pun not intended) around the world, is obesity.  Obesity is defined as being 20% over your recommended weight. Doctors' recommend weight.  Hepburn is at a healthy weight, but the average person does not need to be that thin.


----------



## fbj

skye said:


> I am not an expert on this subject but...
> 
> if those fat girls have a beautiful face
> 
> they can get away with it
> 
> ...only my opinion
> 
> but they have to be really very beautiful...otherwise it doesnt work...
> 
> again dont really know ..I am slim.




Those are the only fat girls who matter, the ones with pretty faces

FAT AND UGLY means she is not qualified for LOVE


----------



## skye

you are right   Esmeralda Dahl is not fat ..and she has a beautiful face,,,,that counts

now

Audrey is a  doll ....she will always be the best ....for all models

fragile and gorgeous....


----------

